# What's the best time to hunt coyote's / morning, mid-morning, noon or evening



## Live2Hunt

My son and I are taking a St. Louis Rams football player on a bow hunt this coming week. Thought we would maybe take him predator hunting after the morning bow hunt and before the evening hunt. What would be our best chance in calling him in a predator, Mid morning or afternoon?


----------



## youngdon

I wish I could give you a simple answer, but there are a lot of factors to consider. The simplest would be to check the solunar tables for the actual day you are going.
http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx Try this site.

Who is it you are taking?


----------



## ebbs

Yeah, for grins. Who are you taking? Still a Rams fan at heart!


----------



## Live2Hunt

He's a rookie drafted this year and now on injured reserve torn ACL. Name is Josh Hull, played for Penn State! Google his name to find out more about him. 6'3 and 240 lbs. Big Boy hope our stands will hold him!!


----------



## catcapper

My old Grandpappy always taught me the best time to hunt the mean critters is 3 hours before moon rise and 3 hours after the moon sets.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Any time you can go hunting is a good time. I have found early morning and early evening is best But last time I went they were running in the open during the middle of the day and it was not even over cast. Like Yd said there are so many variables it is hard to say. With that said Cat will probably agree them OLD timers new things us younguns dont they didnt have fancy computers and all these know it all magazines most of them went by the Farmers Almanac or something like that. I remember gramps always had hisnext to his Bible so that to me said alot. Hope that helps. (Old Knowlege) if youre burning trash or anything for that matter and the smoke goes to the ground it is gonna rain within 3 days.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Any time you can go hunting is a good time. I have found early morning and early evening is best But last time I went they were running in the open during the middle of the day and it was not even over cast. Like Yd said there are so many variables it is hard to say. With that said Cat will probably agree them OLD timers new things us younguns dont they didnt have fancy computers and all these know it all magazines most of them went by the Farmers Almanac or something like that. I remember gramps always had hisnext to his Bible so that to me said alot. Hope that helps. (Old Knowlege) if youre burning trash or anything for that matter and the smoke goes to the ground it is gonna rain within 3 days.


 Here's another one BigD-- old but well tested, learned from my flying days, put your back to the wind and if its strongest on the left side means their's a low pressure system moving in-- anti-clock wise circulation.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I think we should create a forum for things taught to us from old timers and she what all gets put in.I figure there is alot we all could learn and maybe continue to pass on.What yall think?


----------



## Live2Hunt

Thanks for all the infomation. Greatly appreciate it! Going to give it a try Thursday! I'll let you know how things go. Gong to be a long day of hunting and filming!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter

Thursday should be a good day to go there is supposed to be a pretty good storm coming through the midwest this week.That should get the deer and yotes moving.


----------



## s196344

Great new online store for all your hunting needs. 
Adding more stuff weekly at awesome prices.

Chucks wholesale hunting supplies
www.cwoutfitter.com


----------



## youngdon

www.cwoutfitter.com


----------



## yotecatslayer34

Alll the time! Had luck at all hours as stated by some above... Good luck out there, Whackem and Stackem


----------



## sagebrush

I only hunt during the day for 99% of my hunts. Dawn to dusk. Kill more dogs within about 2hours of either set or rise but i also get my fair share of dogs at high noon or soon after. Just gotta wake em up! Imo if u use distress and call a series or two with no reply, howl a couple sequences. The howls will wake em up n get their attention


----------



## sagebrush

What state are you hunting? If i may be so nosy to ask?


----------



## Rick Howard

hassell said:


> Here's another one BigD-- old but well tested, learned from my flying days, put your back to the wind and if its strongest on the left side means their's a low pressure system moving in-- anti-clock wise circulation.


I was told to put my back to the wind when I was a youngin..... or course it applied to a different subject

I like early morning best. But any time could work. Get a light for some night hunting. You will probably have your best chances after dark. You might introduce your guest to something totally different from his normal hunting them too. (You should make sure this is legal first though)


----------

